# The Grange Nursing Home, Stanford Bridge, York. Sept 2008 ( PIC HEAVY SORRY!! )



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 8, 2008)

Tada!
Our first proper urbex mission....
and we loved it!!!! 

This place was amazing! the only downfall was the severity of the rain
as it also made the floors extremely dodgy as half of them we're caving in anyway
BUT as always we were careful! and we did have a handy asset in the form of Ben's mum!
who worked in the grange before it was condemned to act as a tour guide lol
she helpfully informed us which rooms patients died in, not sure if it was help or hindrance 
!
This place wasn't really that creepy, although the basement was horrid but it did have some awfully strange noises! doors shutting and i SWEAR i could see shadows moving around but again I'm a wuss.

Took us a while to judge which parts of this building were safe and which areas where no go and i plucked up quite a bit of courage ( which isn't like me in scary big houses ) and climbed the extremely un-sturdy , fire damaged stairs and the top flight which had no banister lol... the joys!
I must admit climbing that second flight had my heart racing as there was so much debris on the wall side of the stairs i was balancing on the edge and looking over with no banister to a 12ft drop isn't the most pleasant thing!

Now this place was built in 1880 and restored after a fire 1898.

"Not sure what happened in the next 50 years but in 1952 it became a county council old people's home. It seems the place was still being used as a nursing home up to about 4 years ago, maybe even less, the recent fire damage is pretty extensive and it's been trashed by kids and weather. According to the estate agent's sales details the fire damage has meant the building has become 'de-listed'. This makes me suspicious about the cause of the fire - the home was originally for 30 or so residents, new plans have gone forward to re-use the footprint for a new nursing home, big enough for 60 people (obviously knocking down the once listed building)..."


First room we came across... Next too some sort of conservatory





Spiral Staircase in what looked like a living area.




Kitchen in the basement not much left here.




Stairs leading out of basement and into the main building.




Main hallway ground floor.




Can you?, We couldn't. 




Hallway leading to bedrooms & bathrooms.




I wanted to put a witty comment here. But here's bens suggestion instead. " a picture above a loo "




We sat here for 10 minutes and still couldn't figure out what channel this was we concluded it was QVC.




A toliet. 




Radox advert test shot.




Open air shower.




Talking about bring ceiling down ? 




Smoke alarm.








Stairs leading down to the basement.












Wallpaper hanging from stairs.




Main Hallway again




Fallen ceiling fixture.




Room leading through to newer part of building alot of holes in this floor !




Old entrance hall.




Light fixture and stairs without banister.




The stairs im talking about lol !




Glass windows upstairs.




Stain Glass Window.




Stairmaster! 




Upstairs landing.




Large first floor bedroom.
















First floor bedroom.












Ben




Good old ikea.




Table on first floor with water reflection.












No ones answering this panic button.




Roof spire.




Front of the building.




Side View.






















































Here's a few fisheye pictures  

























































Again really sorry this is pic heavy im really tired and we got a little carried away with the camera today 
will slow down with the next post.

Em and Ben


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice first report & good pics peeps! That place looks on it's last legs! Glad you both got out alive!


----------



## the_grid (Sep 8, 2008)

Really gutted I missed out, some great pictures...Ben!  Nice little bio too. I'm gonna be like a Japanese tourist with my camera when I get on my first one!!!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 8, 2008)

the_grid said:


> Really gutted I missed out, some great pictures...Ben!  Nice little bio too. I'm gonna be like a Japanese tourist with my camera when I get on my first one!!!



Cheers mate, can't take all the credit though Em took some cracking pictures and braved the dodgy stairs first too, she also wrote the whole post so I cant take much credit for the background research ! was a nice first trip shall definitely re-visit this place, couldn't put the camera down for a second but I suppose I'll get used to it 

Ben


----------



## the_grid (Sep 8, 2008)

She'll get big headed (and steal your camera even more), but well done Emma then!!!


----------



## MD (Sep 8, 2008)

some good shots there 
the place looks well trashed


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 8, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> some good shots there
> the place looks well trashed



Yeah its fair to say that the local youths have had their way with this place, we were talking to some local kids who said that there have been a couple of fires since the place closed after the main fire, started by other local kids which may account for a fair amount of the damage, graffitti is quite limited although very very poor quality it's thankfully only covering one or 2 of the ground foor bedrooms leaving the first floor reasonably untouched. With the roof so badly damaged though its only a mater of time until this place literally falls to the ground! hard to believe its only been closed a few years!


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 9, 2008)

Great stuff and great photo`s....Looks like a nice place to explore...


----------



## SubVee (Sep 10, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! Seriously, very nice shots.

It looks like it was such a beautiful house. The fire damage makes it look even more scary. Nice fish eye work too


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 10, 2008)

It really was beautiful well... i said WAS lol its wrecked now but you can tell it woulda been grand in its day ! we're planning a visit back soon x

Thanks for the comments 
Em


----------



## LivingFire (Sep 11, 2008)

Proper good pictures! I love this sorta thing, the peeling wallpaper and mouldy furnishings are beautiful.


----------



## squiggly (Sep 16, 2008)

Great location and some really nice photos, the fisheye was a nice touch too! ...and I'm pretty sure I owned that radio years ago!  Squiggly.


----------



## TrefforestGump (Oct 4, 2008)

Super location, super pics. Great stuff!


----------



## Flinders (Oct 5, 2008)

It really has been trashed one way or another!

What a shame.

You are very brave - it's not in good condition, I'd have been scared of falling throught the floor.


----------



## Daydreamer (Oct 10, 2008)

Visited there in the Summer and it seems to have really deteriorated even since I put my photos on. Nice to be able to see it again without having to re visit, as it is becoming too dangerous in places. Well done!


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Feb 21, 2009)

*Lovely!*

I have to say, this is quite a cracker! and some lovely photos you got of it


----------

